# XML richtig auslesen



## ownedbyme2009 (2. Jul 2012)

Hallo, 
und schon wieder habe ich eine Frage 

Ich möchte aus meiner XML-File einzelne namen auslesen bzw von einer Person den vor und nachnamen.
Wie stelle ich das an? Die namen sollen dann jeweils in eine Variable gespeichert werden.
Benutze den DOM Parser

[XML]<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<Besucher>
	<Person>
		<Vorname>Test</Vorname>
		<Nachname>Test2</Nachname>
		<itemimage></itemimage>
	</Person>
	<Person>	
		<Vorname></Vorname>
		<Nachname></Nachname>
		<itemimage></itemimage>
	</Person>
	<Person>
		<Vorname></Vorname>
		<Nachname></Nachname>
		<itemimage></itemimage>
	</Person>
	<Person>
		<Vorname></Vorname>
		<Nachname></Nachname>
		<itemimage></itemimage>
	</Person>
	<Person>
		<Vorname></Vorname>
		<Nachname></Nachname>
		<itemimage></itemimage>
	</Person>
</Besucher>


[/XML]

Zusammen gefasst: Geht für das Vorhaben meine XML struktur und welche methoden brauche ich auser getter und setter?


----------



## age (2. Jul 2012)

Benutz doch einfach Google?
Dazu wirst du hunderte Lösungsansätze finden.


----------



## ownedbyme2009 (2. Jul 2012)

ich finde eben nichts passendes als ob ich nicht vorher schon drauf gekommen bin zu googeln ganz blöd bin ich auch nicht


----------



## SlaterB (2. Jul 2012)

'blöd genug' es im ersten Post nicht gleich dazuzuschreiben auf jeden Fall nachweislich, da kann man nie gewinnen 

dein Thema ist einfach so allgemein, dass praktisch nichts dazu zu sagen ist, 
XML für irgendwas, richtig, DOM kann dabei helfen, richtig

Beispiele gibt es überall, fertig im Grunde,
konkrete Details kann man bei der genauen Umsetzung überlegen, die wird aber niemand anders anfangen


----------



## ownedbyme2009 (2. Jul 2012)

ownedbyme2009 hat gesagt.:


> Ich möchte aus meiner XML-File einzelne namen auslesen bzw von einer Person den vor und nachnamen.
> Wie stelle ich das an? Die namen sollen dann jeweils in eine Variable gespeichert werden.
> Benutze den DOM Parser
> ?



Ist das nicht eine genaue frage? Mit dem Code beispiel versteht man es noch besser weil dort die Vor und nachnamen bennant sind.

Aber nunja war ja anscheinend nicht genau genug für auch.

Habe mitlerweile was bei google gefunden. Vieleicht hatte ich ja vorher die Falschen suchbegriffe verwendet ist ja auch egal.


----------



## SlaterB (2. Jul 2012)

der direkte Weg, von XML nach DOM und den richtigen Node abfragen, ist nun wirklich 1:1 aus der Anleitung herauszulesen,
dazu ist am allerwenigsten zu sagen,

mit 'welche methoden brauche ich auser getter und setter? ' hast du noch neblös angedeutet, 
dass du vielleicht auch Klassen wie Person schreiben willst,  
irgendeine automatische Umformung zwischen XML und Objekten, 
da beginnen die Fragen, bevor man überhaupt helfen kann


----------



## ownedbyme2009 (2. Jul 2012)

Das ding ist nicht die Variabeln zu getten und setten sondern sie aus dem Dom baum zu bekommen. In etwa so. 


```
NodeList knotenListe = document.getElementsByTagName("Person");
	        Element knoten = (Element) knotenListe.item(0);
	        String ausgabe = knoten.getAttribute("Vorname");
	        String ausgabe2 = knoten.getAttribute("Nachname");

[/Java] 

ist jetzt aber mit einer anderen xml struktur
```


----------



## age (4. Jul 2012)

Und was genau war dabei jetzt dein Problem?
Der Suchbegriff, der dir nicht die passenden Antworten für das hier gegeben hat, muss schon mehr als nur seltsam gewesen sein.


----------

